# Buying a new iphone in HKG on launch date



## emarder (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi! I live in Dubai and am planning to visit Hong Kong soon. This will be around the launch date of the new iPhone in September so I was planning to buy one for myself and a friend. Does anyone have experience of doing this previously and therefore any tips?


----------

